# The Tank V4 RTA from Scottua



## Rob Fisher

I have been after a "The Tank" RTA for a long time because they are so hard to get hold of and when the pre-order popped up I jumped on it... paid and waited 2-3 months and today it arrived!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I have been after a "The Tank" RTA for a long time because they are so hard to get hold of and when the pre-order popped up I jumped on it... paid and waited 2-3 months and today it arrived!
> View attachment 168529
> View attachment 168530
> View attachment 168531
> View attachment 168532
> View attachment 168533
> View attachment 168534
> View attachment 168535
> View attachment 168536
> View attachment 168537
> View attachment 168538
> View attachment 168539
> View attachment 168540


looks like it ate a fatality 25 for breakfast!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

14ml Juice capacity!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905

Rob Fisher said:


> I have been after a "The Tank" RTA for a long time because they are so hard to get hold of and when the pre-order popped up I jumped on it... paid and waited 2-3 months and today it arrived!
> View attachment 168529
> View attachment 168530
> View attachment 168531
> View attachment 168532
> View attachment 168533
> View attachment 168534
> View attachment 168535
> View attachment 168536
> View attachment 168537
> View attachment 168538
> View attachment 168539
> View attachment 168540



Uncle Rob now needs a Hexohm for that beast! Nice stabwood hex for the collection!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

That’s a lot of cloud there uncle Rob tell us how’s the flavor on The Tank that juice capacity I guess 1 tank full is good for half the day


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> That’s a lot of cloud there uncle Rob tell us how’s the flavor on The Tank that juice capacity I guess 1 tank full is good for half the day



The vape is pretty intense and not sure it's made for Red Pill because the menthol explodes in your face... my guess is desserts and tobaccos will excel in the tank! The Bubble Tank holds 14ml of juice!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh wow! It has a bottom fill and a top fill option! Didn't even realize that until I started playing with the airflow ring... remove that and bingo... bottom fill!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> I have been after a "The Tank" RTA for a long time because they are so hard to get hold of and when the pre-order popped up I jumped on it... paid and waited 2-3 months and today it arrived!
> View attachment 168529
> View attachment 168530
> View attachment 168531
> View attachment 168532
> View attachment 168533
> View attachment 168534
> View attachment 168535
> View attachment 168536
> View attachment 168537
> View attachment 168538
> View attachment 168539
> View attachment 168540

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Wow top and bottom fill this only gets better @Rob Fisher


----------



## Comrad Juju

Jp1905 said:


> Uncle Rob now needs a Hexohm for that beast! Nice stabwood hex for the collection!



30mm on a hex should have overhang for days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Comrad Juju said:


> 30mm on a hex should have overhang for days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its called a muffin top and all the kids are doing it these days

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

30mm Mods!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> 30mm Mods!
> View attachment 168562


3 more 30mm atties required.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905

Comrad Juju said:


> 30mm on a hex should have overhang for days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very true especially on a stab!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , this is awesome
I wonder how long the 14ml lasts - I suppose not too long with dual coils probably firing quite high.

Now if only I could get a tiny 1.6mm ID 1.2 ohm coil in there and fire it at 10 Watts or so - then close up the airholes to convert it to MTL - then I would have juice for a week !!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DonnyX

I just got mine yesterday the 19th. I had to order a longer 510 pin it wasn’t reading the Tank, said no atomizer on my Boxer DNA250 Lipo, it goes up to 400 Watts which I’ll never use but battery life is great. So I decided for now to use my YiHi G series.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

DonnyX said:


> I just got mine yesterday the 19th. I had to order a longer 510 pin it wasn’t reading the Tank, said no atomizer on my Boxer DNA250 Lipo, it goes up to 400 Watts which I’ll never use but battery life is great. So I decided for now to use my YiHi G series.



Winner @DonnyX! Welcome to the ECIGSSA forum!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DonnyX

Rob Fisher said:


> Winner @DonnyX! Welcome to the ECIGSSA forum!



Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Uncle @Rob Fisher whats RRP on these tanks?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jp1905 said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher whats RRP on these tanks?



US$250 @Jp1905

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB

Do you still use this tank in your rotation @Rob Fisher?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

LeislB said:


> Do you still use this tank in your rotation @Rob Fisher?



@LeislB it never really got into my rotation... it's a monster tank that takes monster coils and needs major wattage to drive which is so not my style. I sold it to @Mauritz55

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mauritz55

DonnyX said:


> I just got mine yesterday the 19th. I had to order a longer 510 pin it wasn’t reading the Tank, said no atomizer on my Boxer DNA250 Lipo, it goes up to 400 Watts which I’ll never use but battery life is great. So I decided for now to use my YiHi G series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Do you still have the boxer mod?


----------



## LeislB

Thanks @Rob Fisher. The reason I asked is a friend has it on his wish list and can get one locally but is worried that it won't live up to his expectations with the big price tag. @Mauritz55, what's your take on the tank?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mauritz55

LeislB said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher. The reason I asked is a friend has it on his wish list and can get one locally but is worried that it won't live up to his expectations with the big price tag. @Mauritz55, what's your take on the tank?


A flavor bomb!! Nice and warm Vape with a LOT of capacity!!top and bottom fill so it’s a winner for me!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

